# Troll Alert!



## Recycle (30 Jan 2014)

This may have already been posted but I can't find any references.
Jeremy Clarkson & James May have been spotted cycling in rush hour London with camera crew in tow.





Brace yourselves for the incisive and in-depth pronouncements from our newfound experts.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

Seen it tweeted !


----------



## glenn forger (30 Jan 2014)

I hope nobody dies.


----------



## Spinney (30 Jan 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I hope nobody dies.


not even JC?


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jan 2014)

Would it be karma if he got hit by a petrol head in a prestige sports car?


----------



## glenn forger (30 Jan 2014)

It would be a philosophical cliche if a speeding driver killed one or all of them.


----------



## Scoop940 (30 Jan 2014)

Looks like Clarkson could do with riding a bike more often.. has he got duck tape over his gob?


----------



## gaz (30 Jan 2014)

Clarkson looks to be wearing lycra shorts over jeans :/


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jan 2014)

Is he in primary at a junction?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2014)

Jeremy is obviously trying to justify his assertion that he is now a cyclist too. Duck tape over the mouth - James has finally got sick of his inane drivel perhaps?

Interesting choice of gear he seems to be running. Looks like small to small in that photo. I don't know - claims to be a petrol head but he can't even work out a set of bicycle gears.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Jan 2014)

GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD, I WILL KILL YOU!


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2014)

IT'S DUCT, DUCT, DUCT. 
DUCT TAPE FOR TAPING OVER JOINTS IN VENTILATION DUCTS ......

Thank you.


----------



## Recycle (30 Jan 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Duck tape over the mouth


Probably because everytime he opens it he turns into a windsock.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> IT'S DUCT, DUCT, DUCT.
> DUCT TAPE FOR TAPING OVER JOINTS IN VENTILATION DUCTS ......
> 
> Thank you.








The brand I buy.


----------



## Recycle (30 Jan 2014)

User3094 said:


> Given the spate of lorry / cycle deaths recently one would hope that its a semi serious piece..


No chance. He was nailed recently by cyclists when he tweeted a pic of a cyclist holding primary, along with a snarky remark.
There's an agenda there, he's out for revenge.


----------



## Frood42 (30 Jan 2014)

He is actually sitting in primary at a junction, I may well faint...
Duct tape over the mouth, I could get used to that.

Not sure about the jacket or gloves though 
The lycra shorts over the jeans, "very cool"  in fact so cool he should be riding a fixie 


Note: no offence to fixie riders meant!
.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 37162
> 
> 
> The brand I buy.


I know ..... Cashing in on mispronunciation .....


----------



## glenn forger (30 Jan 2014)

Duct Tape is like The Force-there's a light side and a dark side and it holds the universe together.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Jan 2014)

Once again he succeeds in the self-serving promotion of the brand JC.
He doesn't have a publicist because everyone else does it for him - free.

GC


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Jan 2014)

Oh come on! This is Clarkson and for sure it is a p1ss take. The lycra shorts over jeans is being done to extract the michael out of lycra clad cyclists, and the tape is to show we should keep quiet if anyone in a vehicle tries to squish us.
I have never before so fervently hoped that someone on a bike does get squished but it won't happen because he will be surrounded by cameras and sycophantic boy racers et al.


----------



## green1 (30 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> The lycra shorts over jeans is being done to extract the michael out of lycra clad cyclists


Nothing wrong with that IMO. We'll find out soon enough, the new series starts this week.


----------



## simon the viking (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> IT'S DUCT, DUCT, DUCT.
> DUCT TAPE FOR TAPING OVER JOINTS IN VENTILATION DUCTS ......
> 
> Thank you.


Yes and err No......

You are quite right of course with your description of but there is a brand of duct tape called Duck tape


----------



## ManiaMuse (30 Jan 2014)

I like Top Gear.

Shame I didn't get to race them though, would have delighted in destroying them at the lights.


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jan 2014)

I'm imagining the setup on the show.

Lyrca over jeans will be a sort of semi self deprecating "cyclists wesr lycra lol" reference
Duck/Duct (gotta keep everyone happy) tape will be to stop him either shouting at other cyclists or drivers, or a not so subtle reference that cyclists whoulf stop complaining.


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Jan 2014)

User13710 said:


> He is! That's hilarious. Let's hope there are more and clearer shots of that.
> 
> I think the tape might be securing a microphone, sadly.


I bet they only show the top of the shorts...bloody amateur!


----------



## Recycle (30 Jan 2014)

User3094 said:


> Or it could (he says optimistically) be a serious attempt by a petrolhead to see London through a cyclists eyes, the duct tape is there to stop him ranting at motorists.


My guess is that this is evidence gathering to make a case for keeping cyclists off the road and confined to cycle infrastructure. Both Clarkson and May have published articles extolling the virtues of Dutch style cycle infrastructure. May because he thought it was a good idea, Clarkson because he thought it would keep cyclists off the road.


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Jan 2014)

User13710 said:


> Unfortunately I think the others might be right - it's probably just a ****take.


Yeah. 
Shame he couldn't undertake some serious journalism...oh wait, It's Clarkson!


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Jan 2014)

I nearly gave you a "like" for the "optimistically" bit. 
I don't intend to find out if it was a p1ss take or not, he ranks a whole factor of 10 below Jeremy Kyle in the obnoxious stakes. I'm sure someone will report back.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> IT'S DUCT, DUCT, DUCT.
> DUCT TAPE FOR TAPING OVER JOINTS IN VENTILATION DUCTS ......
> 
> Thank you.



It's Duck Tape if you do the hoovering with a Vax though....

..I know because I Googled it on Bing


----------



## winjim (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> IT'S DUCT, DUCT, DUCT.
> DUCT TAPE FOR TAPING OVER JOINTS IN VENTILATION DUCTS ......
> 
> Thank you.



IT'S DUCK, DUCK, DUCK. 
TAPE WHICH IS MADE FROM THE MATERIAL COTTON DUCK...

You're welcome.


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Jan 2014)

It will probably be one of the stupid challenges they do where Clarkson once again wins.

I can't stand the man.


----------



## Haitch (30 Jan 2014)

746 words and still no answer, happy reading:

It’s possible to make a case that either is right. The story behind the stuff is confusing enough to require some sorting out. Bear with me while I trace the evidence and the contrary opinions.
Though _duck tape_ is known earlier — the _Oxford English Dictionary_ has an example of that term from 1902 — it’s a different material. That duck tape isn’t the triple-layer, silver-coloured, sticky-backed stuff but plain cotton tape. The woven fabric has been called _duck_ for four centuries, though it was originally made from linen, not cotton (its name is from from Dutch _doek_, linen or linen cloth). It was a lighter and finer material than canvas, often used for seamen’s trousers and sometimes for sails on small craft. Duck tape was widely used at one time for the vertical binding tapes of venetian blinds.
Accounts that have appeared on various web pages and in a column by William Safire in the _New York Times_ in March 2003 all tell the same story about the origin of duct tape (so much so that they probably derive from a common source). The story is that the original material was developed by the Permacel division of Johnson & Johnson in 1942 as a waterproof sealing tape for ammunition boxes in the US Army. The story says that because the fabric backing was made from cotton duck and because it repelled moisture “like water off a duck’s back”, it became known to soldiers as _duck tape_.
Recent research by Gary Kiecker, a former marketing director for Scotch tapes at 3M Company, shows that the story of its origin is untrue. The tapes used by the US Army during the war for sealing ammunition cases and other uses were off-the-shelf brands, including Johnson & Johnson’s Jonflex and Utilitape. The latter was a moisture-proof cloth tape introduced in 1933.
Despite being widely held, the story about these wartime materials being called _duck tape_ is also entirely false: no mention of them is known in any document of the wartime period that anyone investigating the matter has looked at. The story might have grown up because there are a few examples of _duck tape_ appearing in contemporary documents that specify construction methods. This was actually the older cotton tape, usually painted over to preserve it.
After the war, J&J sold their tape for sealing joints in air-conditioning ducts. To match the ducting it was coloured silver. We may guess that it became known informally among heating engineers as _duct tape_, though the term didn't appear in print at the time. In the late 1950s, a new product was introduced with a third layer of waterproof polyethylene film. This is the product that in various qualities we know today as duct tape. The first unequivocal reference I can find to a tape that sounds like the modern material is this announcement in a trade journal:
DUCT TAPE
Duro-Dyne Corp.
Farmingdale, N.Y.
A new duct tape for sealing ductwork and insulation on heating and air conditioning installations is available in this firm's aluminum cloth series (high count, high strength cloth) and in its aluminum reinforced fiber series.
_Heating and Air Conditioning Contractor_, Volume 49, 1957.
The term _duct tape_ has never been trademarked, though several compound terms that include it have — it seems that it had become generic before anybody thought of registering it.
Your other term, _duck tape_, has a different history. Apart from a one-off instance in the _Oxford English Dictionary_ of _duck tape_ from 1971 (which looks like a case of what’s called elision — the collision of the two _t_s in the middle of _duct tape_ causes the first one to be lost.), I can’t find _duck tape_ in the adhesive sense until the 1980s. It was a trademark of Henkel Consumer Adhesives (now owned by ShurTech Brands), dating from 1982, who sold it under that name in several countries. John Kahl, the CEO of Henkel, was reported by Jan Freeman in the _Boston Globe_ in March 2003 as saying that his father chose the name after noticing that _duct tape_ sounded like _duck tape_ when his customers asked for it.
To summarise. As names for the self-adhesive tape, _duct tape_ came first, given informally to a material used by heating engineers after the Second World War and later transferred to a more sophisticated version, and the _duck tape_ version is elision in rapid speech, capitalised on by a manufacturer long after the _duct tape_ name became commonplace.


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Jan 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> It's Duck Tape if you do the hoovering with a Vax though....
> 
> ..I know because I Googled it on Bing


Can't see how this will help with the housework though:


----------



## idlecyclist (30 Jan 2014)

Duck/Duct? Its neither.
That looks like Gaffer tape to me.


----------



## green1 (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> IT'S DUCT, DUCT, DUCT.
> DUCT TAPE FOR TAPING OVER JOINTS IN VENTILATION DUCTS ......
> 
> Thank you.





Alan H said:


> 746 words and still no answer, happy reading:
> 
> It’s possible to make a case that either is right. The story behind the stuff is confusing enough to require some sorting out. Bear with me while I trace the evidence and the contrary opinions.
> Though _duck tape_ is known earlier — the _Oxford English Dictionary_ has an example of that term from 1902 — it’s a different material. That duck tape isn’t the triple-layer, silver-coloured, sticky-backed stuff but plain cotton tape. The woven fabric has been called _duck_ for four centuries, though it was originally made from linen, not cotton (its name is from from Dutch _doek_, linen or linen cloth). It was a lighter and finer material than canvas, often used for seamen’s trousers and sometimes for sails on small craft. Duck tape was widely used at one time for the vertical binding tapes of venetian blinds.
> ...


Knobbers.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

Had a play !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2014)

In the duck v duct conflict, can I suggest adopting the equally widespread name of gaffer tape?

It'll be a piece about traffic restrictions placed on private cars in London, no doubt.


----------



## Recycle (30 Jan 2014)

Duct or Gaffer, whatever, its application in this instance has never been more appropriate.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (30 Jan 2014)

This will be like everything else on Top Gear, fake, staged and with no relation to the real world.


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jan 2014)

I'm sure the presence of a BBC camera motorbike will have no influence on the behaviour of drivers.


----------



## Recycle (30 Jan 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I'm sure the presence of a BBC camera motorbike will have no influence on the behaviour of drivers.


Yes, just like a marked police car doesn't. I'm also sure that the camera motorbike will make their single foray into London traffic a good representative sample. They are gonna be real experts by the time Jeremy's uber fit body calls time on the session.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> IT'S DUCT, DUCT, DUCT.
> DUCT TAPE FOR TAPING OVER JOINTS IN VENTILATION DUCTS ......
> 
> Thank you.


 
The Finns call it Jeesusteippi "Jesus tape" because it performs miracles.


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jan 2014)

Has vocally "anti cycling" ever made a reasonable attempt to try it out in non controlled circumstances?


----------



## Recycle (30 Jan 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Finns call it Jeesusteippi "Jesus tape" because it performs miracles.


If it keeps Clarkson quiet it should be called the Holy Trinity.


----------



## semislickstick (30 Jan 2014)

Are those Go-pro's front and back of his MTB? (just above the arrow added by Fossyant?) Maybe the crew leave them to it, I do hope so.

I was wondering if there was a helmet cam on top but hard to tell if that's part of the shop front, H&M.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2014)

He's not specifically in Primary position: he's in the middle of the road in [what looks to me like] a one-way street.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jan 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Finns call it Jeesusteippi "Jesus tape" because it performs miracles.



And in the Finnish bible, Jesus turned the tape into vodka and was able to walk on water, but not in a straight line.


----------



## green1 (30 Jan 2014)

Front cyclist has jumped the stop line.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (30 Jan 2014)

semislickstick said:


> Are those Go-pro's front and back of his MTB? (just above the arrow added by Fossyant?) Maybe the crew leave them to it, I do hope so.
> 
> I was wondering if there was a helmet cam on top but hard to tell if that's part of the shop front, H&M.



You've not spotted the cameraman on the back of the motorbike? Just in front of James May? Maybe it's because he's not wearing Hi-Viz like the presenters...


----------



## morrisman (30 Jan 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Can't see how this will help with the housework though:



Rare to see a VT52 VDU and a LA36 Decwriter II now-a-days. Cant decide what the tape drives are TU something or other, and RX01 8in Floppy Drives.
Sad DEC engineer alert


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jan 2014)

green1 said:


> Front cyclist has jumped the stop line.



Getting away from Clarkson would probably pass as mitigating circumstances.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2014)

winjim said:


> IT'S DUCK, DUCK, DUCK.
> TAPE WHICH IS MADE FROM THE MATERIAL COTTON DUCK...
> 
> You're welcome.



Well it's more confusing than I thought!
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duct_tape


----------



## gambatte (30 Jan 2014)

Group of open water swimmers were having trouble with the council at a local lake, last year. Its been used for years. Some of the guys train for channel swims, ice mile, raise a fair bit through sponsorship etc. Despite there being no accidents or emergencies over 40 years, because they were previously ignorant of it, but were now aware, it was ‘dangerous’. "Swimmers get immersed and can catch Weils" (ignoring the fact the NHS says its that rare it shouldn’t stop you swimming)

Didn’t do their case much good when in the middle of it Clarkson and Co were allowed to be down there, sinking homemade hovercrafts


----------



## Jody (30 Jan 2014)

semislickstick said:


> Are those Go-pro's front and back of his MTB? .


 
Forgive me for the paper its linked from but yes, they are go pros

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-May-experience-streets-London-cyclists.html


----------



## winjim (30 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well it's more confusing than I thought!
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duct_tape


Arguments were a lot more fun in the olden days...


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2014)

winjim said:


> Arguments were a lot more fun in the olden days...


Can't argue with that!


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jan 2014)

Jeremy Clarkson is no different to Michael Winner, Nigel Farage, Jonathan Ross, Boris Johnson, Grace Jones and all the other 'media luvvies'.
They are clever manipulators who are 'celebrities' because they know exactly how to wind-up people, generating incredible coverage for the least effort... they succeed because people love to hate their media personas.... who knows what they really think, or what they are like, in private.


----------



## Puddles (30 Jan 2014)

Mr P should have shot him when he had the chance!


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 Jan 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I'm sure the presence of a BBC camera motorbike will have no influence on the behaviour of drivers.


A BBC motorbike that has jumped a red light (note position of solid white line)


----------



## subaqua (30 Jan 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Yes and err No......
> 
> You are quite right of course with your description of but there is a brand of duct tape called Duck tape


 actuallsy (sic) the tape you linked to is a "Gaffer" or "carpet" tape.

Duct tap for ventilation ducts is silver foil tape and the devil to get off once adhered .






Gaffer tape sticks well but leaves no residue carpet tape sticks well and does not peel away easily.

gaffer tape gets its name from electricians in film and TV using it to tape cabling down to stop airhead actors and actresses falling over when they dont look where they go.


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Jan 2014)

Who would have thought that tape would be more controversial that Clarkson, only on CC!


----------



## mr_cellophane (30 Jan 2014)

Did they pay Traffic Droid for the "camera on a stick" idea ?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Jan 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Finns call it Jeesusteippi "Jesus tape" because it performs miracles.


It does?!  Can it remove Australia's mandatory helmet law? I think that would really need a miracle, now.


----------



## CopperBrompton (31 Jan 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> they succeed because people love to hate their media personas.... who knows what they really think, or what they are like, in private.


Clarkson does actually cycle in real-life. As you say, people confuse the actor with the character he plays.


----------



## perplexed (31 Jan 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Duct Tape is like The Force-there's a light side and a dark side and it holds the universe together.


 
Well, that and cable ties...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2014)

perplexed said:


> Well, that and cable ties...


And bits of fencing wire.


----------



## semislickstick (31 Jan 2014)

ABikeCam said:


> You've not spotted the cameraman on the back of the motorbike? Just in front of James May? Maybe it's because he's not wearing Hi-Viz like the presenters...


Ha! Yes,  I did spot the crew, I just hoped as they had independent cameras themselves they might be left alone to fend for themselves on the mean streets of London and they'd get some realistic footage maybe. But Jody's link....


Jody said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-May-experience-streets-London-cyclists.html


...suggests they probably have police protection too, ha, just a co-incidence I'm sure.
It's been leaked, James May gets into trouble by being a bumbling idiot on the road and Jeremy Clarkson ambles along giving way to all his motorist chums and gets by with no problems what so ever. There's a quip about Lycra cyclists being so bad tempered cos of chafed bits. No need to watch it now.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (31 Jan 2014)

Why do people want to tape ducks up anyway?


----------



## subaqua (31 Jan 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Why do people want to tape ducks up anyway?


stops them bursting apparently

may be NSFW but theres no pictures just a few rude words 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Hamster Tape


----------



## Twelve Spokes (31 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Can't argue with that!



Of course you can.


----------



## Sore Thumb (31 Jan 2014)

Is the camera crew on the motorbike breaking the law?

I notice that the traffic light is on red and that the motorbike front wheel is well over the solid white line. So he has gone over on red.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Why do people want to tape ducks up anyway?


If you'd ever seen a duck taping itself up you wouldn't need to ask that question.


----------



## Linford (31 Jan 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> Is the camera crew on the motorbike breaking the law?
> 
> I notice that the traffic light is on red and that the motorbike front wheel is well over the solid white line. So he has gone over on red.



He may have entered it and stopped before the lights changed..


----------



## Platinum (1 Feb 2014)

What are you all arguing about? - it's tank tape.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Feb 2014)

Duck tape is a historical reference as the first tape of this type was made using cotton Duck material ... ..


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Feb 2014)

There is a well known fact in the Motoring Press that if you get a test vehicle after Top Gear then you can forget it as it will have been strenuously tested wrecked beyond use so you will not be doing a review until the vehicle has undergone extensive repair or replacement

I wonder what condition the bikes in when they were finished?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2014)

I wonder how many Specialized riders felt a shiver of involuntary repulsion when they saw what JC was riding. There's a bit of product placement Spesh could have done without.


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Feb 2014)

I've just set fire to my Tarmac.


----------



## snorri (1 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2901611, member: 30090"]No its not. So called because of its waterproof capabilities.[/quote]
Which is why it is known in certain circles as Divers Tape.


----------



## Spinney (1 Feb 2014)

I think this is a bit of a redeeming feature:

and various other articles in defence of engineering.

But not sufficientlly redeeming to make up for his myriad other shortcomings, though


----------



## Linford (1 Feb 2014)

Well given that the rest of the BBC is just a massive drain on the residents of the nation, I'm quite glad that Jezzer, Captain Slow, and the Hamster are working hard to redress that balance. 
Much of the BBC is a money pit which we are forced to pay for in license fee's 

If it is any consolation, he has a go at all other groups...even more so than cyclist in the past has been with bikers...who can by and large still see the funny side. If you rise to it, you really have fallen hook line and sinker....


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Feb 2014)

Google "Malignant Narcissistic Personality disorder" and then tick the boxes for Clarkson


----------



## Linford (1 Feb 2014)

User3094 said:


> I couldn't quite bring myself to a full "like" (as most of your post is utter bollox).
> 
> But in this bit, you do have a point.



Cyclechat is the new Daily Mail, and you are its outraged devotee


----------



## sazzaa (4 Feb 2014)

It's hard to believe that people can't differentiate between the tv character and the person, there's really nothing to be bothered about here, it's for a tv show, it's entertainment and nothing more. Do you all hate the baddie soap stars too?


----------



## Christopher (5 Feb 2014)

Well, here's a link to the actions of the real Clarkson. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-isle-of-man-17867454
where he lost a court case reagrding a public footpath that passes close to his house. So I think he really is a selfish boor and not that different to his Top Gear persona.
I'd like to see Top Gear go to Sky, dislike my licence fee going for moton propoganda


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Feb 2014)

Um, Top Gear makes a substantial amount of money for the BBC ...


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

Christopher said:


> Well, here's a link to the actions of the real Clarkson.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-isle-of-man-17867454
> where he lost a court case reagrding a public footpath that passes close to his house. So I think he really is a selfish boor and not that different to his Top Gear persona.
> I'd like to see Top Gear go to Sky, dislike my licence fee going for moton propoganda


 
I don't see how that story has any relevance to anything? Selfish because he wanted some privacy? He lost the case anyway!


----------



## Brandane (5 Feb 2014)

Top Gear and its presenters = good light hearted entertainment, much more so than the majority of drivel on TV.. Lighten up and stop taking the p*** takes seriously!

There seems to be a lot of JC/TG haters on this thread with a surprising knowledge of the subject. If you don't like it, don't watch it.
I couldn't tell you the first thing about Eastenders/Corrie/x-factors got talent etc. for that very reason.


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Feb 2014)

Brandane said:


> Top Gear and its presenters = good light hearted entertainment, much more so than the majority of drivel on TV.. Lighten up and stop taking the p*** takes seriously!
> 
> There seems to be a lot of JC/TG haters on this thread with a surprising knowledge of the subject. If you don't like it, don't watch it.
> I couldn't tell you the first thing about Eastenders/Corrie/x-factors got talent etc. for that very reason.



Whilst you're right about no one having to watch Top Gear or take any notice of Clarkson, the problem is that some people who do watch it, do take notice of him and it influences their attitude to and behaviour towards cyclists.


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Whilst you're right about no one having to watch Top Gear or take any notice of Clarkson, the problem is that some people who do watch it, do take notice of him and it influences their attitude to and behaviour towards cyclists.


 
In the same way that I play violent computer games and act violently? Or listen to rap and end up in jail? Wise up.


----------



## Linford (5 Feb 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Whilst you're right about no one having to watch Top Gear or take any notice of Clarkson, the problem is that some people who do watch it, do take notice of him and it influences their attitude to and behaviour towards cyclists.



Absolute nonsense....that is like saying that everyone who ever watched a film about the Nazi's wants to recreate the 3rd Reich.

Anybody who believes this is clearly very detatched from reality.


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

Linford said:


> Absolute nonsense....that is like saying that everyone who ever watched a film about the Nazi's wants to recreate the 3rd Reich.
> 
> Anybody who believes this is clearly very detatched from reality.


No - it's like saying _a few_ people who watch Clarkson et al might be influenced in their behaviour.

And if you think there is no-one who wants to do some of the things the Third Reich did, you must not be on the same planet as the rest of us.


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Feb 2014)

Linford said:


> Absolute nonsense....that is like saying that everyone who ever watched a film about the Nazi's wants to recreate the 3rd Reich.
> 
> Anybody who believes this is clearly very detatched from reality.



I didn't say 'everyone' I said 'some'. And if you don't think anyone at all is influenced by or has their prejudices reinforced by Clarkson's anti-cyclist stance (whether it's an act or not) you're the one who's detached from reality IMO.


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> In the same way that I play violent computer games and act violently? Or listen to rap and end up in jail? Wise up.



So your contention is that no persons behaviour has ever been influenced by playing violent computer games or listening to rap?


----------



## Linford (5 Feb 2014)

Spinney said:


> No - it's like saying _a few_ people who watch Clarkson et al might be influenced in their behaviour.
> 
> And if you think there is no-one who wants to do some of the things the Third Reich did, you must not be on the same planet as the rest of us.



If these people are going to be influenced by the comments made on the occasional program which is screened for 12 hours a year, then I would suggest that they would also be influenced by 500+ hours behind the wheel which the average motorist does PA.

I'm no fan of punishment passes...I've had a few and they scare the poop out of me..the last one was a Lorry Driver, and Clarkson has sent these up as well as bikers, sunday drivers, etc etc


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

Linford said:


> If these people are going to be influenced by the comments made on the occasional program which is screened for 12 hours a year, then I would suggest that they would also be influenced by 500+ hours behind the wheel which the average motorist does PA.
> 
> I'm no fan of punishment passes...I've had a few and they scare the poop out of me..the last one was a Lorry Driver, and Clarkson has sent these up as well as bikers, sunday drivers, etc etc


Being behind the wheel isn't the same as someone on the telly _telling_ people that cyclists are scum/whatever other message JC puts out...
Anyone following me when I'm driving (and most other CycleChatters, I should think) could well be influenced to give cyclists lots of room when overtaking, as well as possibly learning that a close pass from that lorry in front didn't actually kill the cyclist so it must be OK then...
So being influenced by others on the road could work both ways. JC's comments are likely to be almost all negative.


----------



## Mr Foldy (5 Feb 2014)

May is on a small wheeler. No doubt they will play that for laughs. As if me and my Dahon don't already attract our fair share.....


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Feb 2014)

It's not all JC though is it?
I mean I think it's a lot to do with the press.


----------



## Linford (5 Feb 2014)

Spinney said:


> Being behind the wheel isn't the same as someone on the telly _telling_ people that cyclists are scum/whatever other message JC puts out...
> Anyone following me when I'm driving (and most other CycleChatters, I should think) could well be influenced to give cyclists lots of room when overtaking, as well as possibly learning that a close pass from that lorry in front didn't actually kill the cyclist so it must be OK then...
> So being influenced by others on the road could work both ways. JC's comments are likely to be almost all negative.



Do you recall the controversy when he made jokes about Lorry Drivers and Prostitutes, or his mocking of the 'ginger beers', or any number of things he has been in hot water for.

Don't think he is 'Just' picking on cyclists, and if you don't believe me, take a look at this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Gear_controversies


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Feb 2014)

By the same token then, programs that promote cycling including those that advise motorists to give cyclists room, are a waste of time as no one will be influenced?


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Feb 2014)

2912459 said:


> Has he not used his press presence to suggest that he will mow down cyclists who get in his way, or did I imagine that?



Yeah but the press rise to it.Clarkson doesn't bother me really as I know he is a windup and a petrolhead.(Can I say that?)

Also that's the way he makes his money and the public rise to it like sheep.


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

Linford said:


> Do you recall the controversy when he made jokes about Lorry Drivers and Prostitutes, or his mocking of the 'ginger beers', or any number of things he has been in hot water for.
> 
> Don't think he is 'Just' picking on cyclists, and if you don't believe me, take a look at this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Gear_controversies


I never said he was just picking on cyclists. Just that what he says _can_ influence_ some_ people. That's all.

(edited - 'just' added)


----------



## Twelve Spokes (5 Feb 2014)

Spinney said:


> I never said he was picking on cyclists. Just that what he says _can_ influence_ some_ people. That's all.



Oh yes it definitely influences people,I agree.There are some half-wit's out there who can't think for themselves.


----------



## Linford (5 Feb 2014)

2912531 said:


> Besides, this is a cycling forum for cyclists to use for cycling type stuff, by and large. Deplorable though the stuff about lorry drivers murdering prostitutes and people with ginger hair may be, what of it? It is irrelevant here.



If he said to all lorry drivers to give punishment passes to cyclists, then I might take the accusations seriously, but he does just by and large limit his spiel to ridicule, and not a call for everyone on 2 wheels to victimise every cyclist they see on the roads


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

Linford said:


> If he said to all lorry drivers to give punishment passes to cyclists, then I might take the accusations seriously, but he does just by and large limit his spiel to ridicule, and not a call for everyone on 2 wheels to victimise every cyclist they see on the roads


But ridicule --> those ridiculed are less 'worthy' than us --> those ridiculed don't deserve consideration --> etc.

It doesn't need specific incitement to harm to affect the attitudes of _some_ to the detriment of _some _cyclists those folks may come across on the roads. I'm not saying it's a bit effect, but it is one we can do without.


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

Yeah lets never make jokes about anything ever again. Jesus some people need to lighten up!


----------



## Brandane (5 Feb 2014)

Spinney said:


> No - it's like saying _a few_ people who watch Clarkson et al might be influenced in their behaviour.
> 
> And if you think there is no-one who wants to do some of the things the Third Reich did, you must not be on the same planet as the rest of us.



So do we censor everything in the media on the off chance that it might adversely influence someone, somewhere?
There is a nation on the planet who follow this policy. The leaders also feed their relatives to dogs if you dare to disagree with them, allegedly.


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

Brandane said:


> So do we censor everything in the media on the off chance that it might adversely influence someone, somewhere?
> There is a nation on the planet who follow this policy. The leaders also feed their relatives to dogs if you dare to disagree with them, allegedly.


No - I never suggested censoring. This part of the thread arose because Linford denied that things Clarkson says would have any effect on anyone (wrt road safety).


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

2912597 said:


> We could reasonably put some restriction on jokes, perhaps just confine them to things that are funny?


 
And who should make the decision on what is funny and what isn't? Being that humour is subjective and all... It's pretty simple, if you find something offensive, or unfunny, or unlikeable, then don't watch it. Better still - ignore tv, radio and newpapers and go out and get a life! I barely watch tv and haven't bought a newspaper in about a decade, why would I care what other people think or what they're doing? You can spend a lifetime getting annoyed at people's opinions, people who have absolutely nothing to do with your life at all, or you can concentrate on yourself and your own life instead. I find the latter works quite well.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> And who should make the decision on what is funny and what isn't? Being that humour is subjective and all... It's pretty simple, if you find something offensive, or unfunny, or unlikeable, then don't watch it. Better still - ignore tv, radio and newpapers and go out and get a life! I barely watch tv and haven't bought a newspaper in about a decade, why would I care what other people think or what they're doing? *You can spend a lifetime getting annoyed at people's opinions, people who have absolutely nothing to do with your life at all, or you can concentrate on yourself and your own life instead. I find the latter works quite well.*


Considering how often you feel the need to tell people to lighten up, get a grip, get a life etc etc it's rather surprising to hear that other peoples opinions don't matter to you and you just let them pass you by with out a second glance.


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Considering how often you feel the need to tell people to lighten up, get a grip, get a life etc etc it's rather surprising to hear that other peoples opinions don't matter to you and you just let them pass you by with out a second glance.


 
Yeah I was waiting for that. I do sound like I get bothered behind a keyboard, but in reality I'm just bored at work or procrastinating. I type this shoot without giving much of it a second thought to be honest. I enjoy forums, I like the interaction and it gives me something to read which is at least by people I have something in common with instead of the media nonsense. It doesn't mean I'm actually that concerned about what anyone thinks though. I enjoy my real life nowadays, but I'll admit there was a time when every little thing used to wind me up. It's simply not worth it.


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

2912641 said:


> You remember how comedians used to appear on your telly on a Saturday evening and tell jokes about pakis? Think about It in those terms.


 
I've said this before, I'm not offended by name calling. Paki means fark all to me.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I've said this before, I'm not offended by name calling. Paki means f*** all to me.


From your profile picture I think I know why.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2014)

Could I just remind you of the thread a little while ago by User1314 about some of the language used on here.

Edit: THIS ONE


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

It's not anyone's job to be offended on other people's behalf. It makes no sense for me to be offended by something with I bear absolutely no relation to and have no experience of. People nowadays fall over themselves to be offended about things when it's got nothing to do with them, and when you ask the folk who have a right to be offended they're usually not overly bothered... It's all a bit pathetic if you ask me. If it affects you then fine, be as offended as you like and take a stance... Otherwise? It's irrelevant to you so your opinion is void anyway.


----------



## Brandane (5 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2912668, member: 1314"]Scottish Borders Land?[/quote]


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Could I just remind you of the thread a little while ago by User1314 about some of the language used on here.
> 
> Edit: THIS ONE


 
Fair enough, noted.


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

2912688 said:


> Have you ever taken a Voight-Kampff test?


 
Is that an empathy test? I've taken a sociopath type test once and got normal scores. The fact I like the people around me seems to skew things a bit.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I've said this before, I'm not offended by name calling. Paki means f*** all to me.



Suppose you were from Pakistan. Suppose in this country Pakistanis were portrayed as vermin in the press, writers get paid to say how much they would like to punch Pakistanis, strangle them with wire, run them down "for fun" with a motor car, lots of people in the UK hold similar views, Pakistanis are described as "free-loaders" who don't pay tax.

Would you really claim that the person best-known for uttering these views had nothing to do with you?


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

glenn forger said:


> lots of people in the UK hold similar views



Not in my experience. There were 2 black kids in my school and one mixed race, out of 1,500 pupils. They didn't get much more stick than anyone else. For being a really backward city, Aberdeen seems to do really well with foreigners coming in. And we have flippin loads now!


----------



## glenn forger (5 Feb 2014)

Fascinating. Fancy answering the question?


----------



## Spinney (5 Feb 2014)

*Mod message: *This is commuting, not the cafe or CA&D.
The topic is Clarkson et al. If you wish to continue to discuss offensive language, start another thread in cafe or CA&D.


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Fascinating. Fancy answering the question?



I can't answer about things I have zero experience of. It would be a false answer if I even tried. 

@Spinney - ok! Actually didn't even realise this was in commuting!


----------



## glenn forger (5 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Not in my experience.



You're confusing your life for the hypothetical, in the hypothetical example I gave there is hostility and violence encouraged against one minority, in reality the hostility is encouraged against another minority- cyclists.

See what I mean?


----------



## glenn forger (5 Feb 2014)

We're talking about the dehumanisation process. make people seem worth less, demonise them, reduce them.You've stated that you see no problem with using racist terms and you have no problem with Clarkson, the subject of this thread.

You've defended the bullying and aggression meted out to out groups.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Yeah lets never make jokes about anything ever again. Jesus some people need to lighten up!




Ok. So you defend this:









> *...fit a bell to your bicycle because this makes you look even more ridiculous. There's fewer funnier things in life than the sight of a peeved cyclists ineffectually ringing their teensy weeny bell at a speeding 4 ton juggernaut.
> 
> He won't mess with you again my trouser-clipped friend. mainly because he has made a mess of the Tarmac with the remains of your head.*



Would you therefore defend lurid, graphic fantasies about killing pakistanis, for instance?


----------



## sazzaa (5 Feb 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Ok. So you defend this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, this post is beyond ridiculous! Please, do keep posting  (or alternatively, go get your head looked at)


----------



## glenn forger (5 Feb 2014)

What, you're saying you don't defend it? Your posts are confusing, you seem anxious to avoid offering sensible responses.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Feb 2014)

Can't wait for this, love cycling and love TG

New series has started well, Top Gear Police indeed lol


----------



## Brandane (5 Feb 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Can't wait for this, love cycling and love TG


What, is that allowed? 
You'll have the self appointed CC gestapo after you for that one.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2014)

Brandane said:


> Top Gear and its presenters = good light hearted entertainment, much more so than the majority of drivel on TV.. Lighten up and stop taking the p*** takes seriously!
> 
> There seems to be a lot of JC/TG haters on this thread with a surprising knowledge of the subject. If you don't like it, don't watch it.
> I couldn't tell you the first thing about Eastenders/Corrie/x-factors got talent etc. for that very reason.


Ernie Bishop got shot in a robbery at the factory.


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Feb 2014)

Brandane said:


> What, is that allowed?
> You'll have the self appointed CC gestapo after you for that one.



Maybe lol There was an article in the guardian recently reviewing Ep 1 of the latest series and praising it for simply giving up on pretending to be a real car show and just be three blokes mucking around. I couldn't agree more with it TBH


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Feb 2014)

TG is the automotive equivalent of An Idiot Abroad. Car crash TV involving real car crashes. As a situation comedy it is quite funny provided you aren't a member of one of the "out-groups" they are picking on.


----------

